# Samsung Galaxy S III 'Premium Suite' upgrade arrives in the UK today



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Samsung Unveils Premium Suite Upgrade for the Galaxy S III

Packed with enhanced features to provide an even more effortless and innovative experience

20th December, 2012, London, UK - Samsung Electronics Co. Ltd., today announced a Premium Suite upgrade for its flagship smartphone the Galaxy S III, further improving the experience with innovative and even more convenient features.

Samsung is committed to providing customers with the best mobile experience by continuously offering an operating system upgrade for its devices. As part of this effort, Samsung has recently provided the Jelly Bean 4.1 upgrade for the Galaxy S III, and will bring even more enhanced features to the phone through the upcoming Premium Suite upgrade. Consumers around the world have already enjoyed the elegant intelligence that the Galaxy S III brings to their lives and the Premium Suite package takes this to a higher level.

Read More


----------

